# Samba48 CONF file not Created



## kjemison (Dec 15, 2018)

So, I installed FBSD 12 and then installed Samba48... However, it does not create the smb4.conf file as documented across the web. I looked where many say it is supposed to be /usr/local/etc 

Any one else having problems with this?

Thank you 
Kell


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Dec 15, 2018)

I believe you just create own at /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf. You don't want it blown away during an upgrade.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 15, 2018)

FreeBSD isn't Linux, the latter provides tons of hand holding whereas FreeBSD simply provides the software as it was released. If you check the official Samba documentation on installation you'll notice that it mentions to use a sample config file as a starting point (it also explains more about building your own config file).

However, there is something a bit peculiar about Samba (I'm using 4.6 myself): the file /usr/local/share/doc/samba46/README.FreeBSD mentions that you should run `# samba-tool domain provision` to generate a new config file, however it appears that samba-tool isn't part of the Samba package.


----------



## kjemison (Dec 16, 2018)

Those are very interesting responses and I really appreciate the input. As they say.. "Google is your friend". ... However just so others do not spend a lot of time searching and viewing Youtube tutorials that in no way state or show that you have to create your own smb4.conf file. In earlier versions I have seen the sample config file created and I have also seen a standard smb.conf file created upon install of the package. I really do not care for Linux as I believe in the power and stability of FreeBSD. It is my "go to" operating system when I can use it in my server rooms.

Again, I appreciate all the input and advice! 

Have a great holiday!
Kell


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2018)

kjemison said:


> viewing Youtube tutorials that in no way state or show that you have to create your own smb4.conf file.


Because most Linux distributions provide some sort of default, FreeBSD does not. And I'm betting all those tutorials are made on/for Linux.


----------



## kjemison (Dec 17, 2018)

Easy enough to create my own smb4.conf file and we are up and running!
Thank you for all the input!

Have a great evening!
Kell


----------

